# Early November



## schwartz (Oct 27, 2003)

My dad, brother and I have been visiting my grandparents hometown of Napeleon for pheasant and duck hunting for the last ten years, we usually make it out the 1st or 2nd week of pheasant season. However, I was unable to get away this October. I am planning on coming out the week of November 7. Any thoughts on the difference a month makes? I know a good freeze up may occur by then and the birds will be a bit jumpy. I don't want to miss out though, I have two one-year old GSP's that I want to get out and get on some birds. Any comments would be appreciated. Thanks

Jason


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Good plan. Later is always better for real pheasant hunting. Cooler for the dogs, dust and cattail fuzz are settled down, hopefully under a little snow. Makes tracking easier too. If no snow, the frost thaws in the morning leaving great scenting conditions. Sloughs are finally frozen so you can access the inside of the cattails. A lot less pressure from other hunters but you are coming in front of deer season so harder to get on. Younger birds have another month to mature (and you get better pictures).


----------

